

Picking a programming language based on personality - erikstarck
http://www.softwaresweden.com/2010/04/28/picking-a-programming-language-based-on-personality/

======
samratjp
Since python wasn't there, I thought I'd fill it in with this reference to
xkcd python wiki page:<http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Python> Or in my own words,
for those who need to prototype and think fast at the speed of running away
from velociraptors (or even deadlines and competitors). Agile like a raptor,
libraries and frameworks like a T-rex. Simple yet powerful enough to fly with
the pterodactyls.

Lisp would've been nice to see there
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=859669> \- the bipolar lisp programmer)

------
gaius
The way to pick a progamming language is to understand that you are joining a
community in doing so. So the question is, what are the people in my field, or
in my office, using? If you use the same as them, you will have access to
experience, code libraries, support, etc. If not, there's nothing wrong with
that, so long as you are willing to start from scratch. The language you pick
has to be _lot_ better for this trade to be worth it (with the exception of
fields in which there isn't already an established technical community).

